# Hello Everyone.



## ejd53 (Oct 2, 2015)

Just wanted to introduce myself and my CZs. I have two, a P-01 and a RAMI. Both have been to Cajun Gun Works for David's Spa Treatment and boy are they dressed up and looking for some place to go. Actually they go where I do, as I carry both . Here are a couple of pictures.

P-01








RAMI








They shoot pretty well, too. This is the RAMI two handed from 10 yards, 14 rounds to the center of mass and 10 rounds to the head (ammo was American Eagle 124 gr FMJ).








Easy to carry and shoot and extremely accurate; what's not to love about them.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :smt039


----------



## BigAl73 (Jun 14, 2015)

Welcome to the group. I love the CZ's as well and have the P07 that shoots and feels as good as any handgun I have ever owned.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

howdy and welcome


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice looking pistols! Welcome to the site! :mrgreen:


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome. I have a cz p-07


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard!

GW


----------

